# male siberian husky free to good home



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

As it says up top i am needing to rehome my sib as i carnt get the time in with him no more as i work 12 hour nights over 5 days every week and befor any one says why did you get the dog if you dont have time.i was on days 7 till 4.30 over five but i needed more money for my expanding family and new home and they must come first sorry if that offends any one.he is kc and had his shots up to date and been flead its all in him log book from the vet. Plz only good homes i wont just give him to any one i live in teeside billingham if you need to contact me 07599 343060


----------



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

king_pike said:


> As it says up top i am needing to rehome my sib as i carnt get the time in with him no more as i work 12 hour nights over 5 days every week and befor any one says why did you get the dog if you dont have time.i was on days 7 till 4.30 over five but i needed more money for my expanding family and new home and they must come first sorry if that offends any one.he is kc and had his shots up to date and been flead its all in him log book from the vet. Plz only good homes i wont just give him to any one i live in teeside billingham if you need to contact me 07599 343060


Sorry 7month old


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello

Before the Lynch mob arrives might I suggest that you consider changing the title from "free to a good home" to something like "looking to rehome my...."

It sounds like you really love you dog, and are only willing to give him to a suitable home, but the title of "free" will always attract the wrong sort of person, who might seem honest and legit to pass your tests but is only looking to make a quick profit.

Also, the thread might be pulled off topic by people here angry about the free to good home business.

Might I also suggest looking up local and national dog rescues, these places are always happy to help, and given their policies they will be able to do home checks and others things you as an private individual might not be able to do.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Have you tried posting in the rehoming section. If he's KC registered could you contact his breeder as lots will take dogs they've bred back to find good homes, or you could try husky rescue... They'll make sure he goes to somebody capable of giving him what he needs WELCOME


----------



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

Esarosa said:


> Have you tried posting in the rehoming section. If he's KC registered could you contact his breeder as lots will take dogs they've bred back to find good homes, or you could try husky rescue... They'll make sure he goes to somebody capable of giving him what he needs WELCOME


Were is that carnt see it


----------



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

akuma 天;11272839 said:


> Hello
> 
> Before the Lynch mob arrives might I suggest that you consider changing the title from "free to a good home" to something like "looking to rehome my...."
> 
> ...


 makes sense how do you edit post again not done that in awhile


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Rehoming Classifieds - Reptile Forums
Edit should be bottom right of the post but rfuk only let's you edit for so long before the option is removed. So might be too late to edit now.



king_pike said:


> Were is that carnt see it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As far as I'm aware there isn't a function to change the actual title of a thread, so I would suggest you contact a mod and ask them if they can change the title.

Personally I would go back to the breeder and if they don't want to know (then they aren't a good breeder imao) then I would go to the breed rescue. That way you know that people who understand the breed will be involved in finding the right home and will ensure that new owners know what is involved in owning a husky, which isn't the easiest of breeds to own.


----------



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

king_pike said:


> As it says up top i am needing to rehome my sib as i carnt get the time in with him no more as i work 12 hour nights over 5 days every week and befor any one says why did you get the dog if you dont have time.i was on days 7 till 4.30 over five but i needed more money for my expanding family and new home and they must come first sorry if that offends any one.he is kc and had his shots up to date and been flead its all in him log book from the vet. Plz only good homes i wont just give him to any one i live in teeside billingham if you need to contact me 07599 343060


Hi all some people contacted me wanting to rehome my dog I have misplaced there num I asked one person for sum information about them selves if he sees this again chould you please contact me on the above num thank you


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

It's never nice to rehome a dog but I call something odd:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/924344-male-10-weeks-old-k.html


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

I want one i even got a tattoo of one on me shoulder!!!


But to get one i was given ultimatum get rid of all Reptiles!!

I Refused then ran away and cried in a corner for a month!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm...... presumably couldn't sell him so now he's going to give him away.

Just hope he doesn't end up like these dogs that are offered free to good home and end up being used a bait dogs! :bash:


----------



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> It's never nice to rehome a dog but I call something odd:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/924344-male-10-weeks-old-k.html


Sorry 10 month old and no its not but some things in life make you need to make changes


----------



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> It's never nice to rehome a dog but I call something odd:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/924344-male-10-weeks-old-k.html


I see old post I found out the breeder let him go younger than he let on his date of birth is on his papers


----------



## king_pike (Aug 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Hmmm...... presumably couldn't sell him so now he's going to give him away.
> 
> Just hope he doesn't end up like these dogs that are offered free to good home and end up being used a bait dogs! :bash:


No he wont I wont just give him to any one that wants him I will end up giving him to shwa uk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Really didn't go to a good breeder, did you! :sad:

Glad to hear you'll give him to SHWA. These sort of dogs need an owner who understands them and SHWA will ensure he goes to a good owner who does! :2thumb:


----------

